# age of chicken



## grimchicken (Nov 28, 2012)

I got a sexlink hen about a week ago i was told she is a year old. I just bought two more that just started laying. The older one looks and acts allot different. She kinda stands hunkered down most of the time. the other two are very energetic. Could she be older than a year. Is there any way to tell how old a hen is? Also sometimes it's like she is sneezing? Could she be sick? Thanks


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Have you checked her teeth?







Sorry, I am a smartfuzziebutt. Is she taking the submissive pose with you, or is she acting broody? Does she eat well? Maybe the others are treating her badly, and she is cowering. If she is sneezing, she may have a respiratory infection, and need some antibiotics. If you haven't separated them, then all of them will need the antibiotics.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It sounds like she's sick.


----------

